# Mirdiff



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

What is midriff like to live In . Can you walk from there to festival city?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Decent enough location and quite a few new builds there now. Only downside it's in the flight path of the airport when landing but again depends which part of Mirdiff.

It's about a 5 drive to Dubai Festival City. Rule of thumb is you don't walk in Dubai, there is no infrustructure for pedestrians due to the multi-lane roads in Dubai and even if there was you wouldn't want to walk in the summer heat. Taxi would cost you about 10-12 dirhams (2 pounds) one way.

There is a very big shopping center (Mirdiff City Center) which would be walking distance which plenty of amenities.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Also it's Mirdiff not Midriff and Deira not Diera just so you are aware


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

You cannot walk to DFC! Where in midriff are u thinking of moving too? Gharoob is in brilliant proximity to midriff city centre.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Lol thanks !!!
Mirdiff it is!! Ok so other than that it's quote nice ... How far is it from the Marina area??


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

s4ad said:


> How far is it from the Marina area??


It's on the other side of Dubai.


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh does it take long I'n a cab?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

30-40 minutes.


----------

